# Muay thai flying knee!ouch!



## Odin (Jul 21, 2006)

How quick is this knockout!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/121618/2_sec_ko/

I love how he changed knees in mid air,I might need to try that!


----------



## isukgrar (Jul 21, 2006)

That's superb knee kick, I have to say. But the  poit that gave a knock out may be a last punch. The knee kick seemed to only made him lost the balance then fell down to the floor. However, It's great to try.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Reminded me of that movie with the Rock, The Rundwon, when Ernie Reyes, Jr. is housing Rock with the flying knees and kicks.


----------



## Odin (Jul 21, 2006)

isukgrar said:
			
		

> That's superb knee kick, I have to say. But the poit that gave a knock out may be a last punch. The knee kick seemed to only made him lost the balance then fell down to the floor. However, It's great to try.


 
Nah see the best thing about this video is the way he does the knee if you watch closely the right knee comes up as if he is going to strike with that but then out of know where he throws up the left knee....Im going down the  gym tonight to try that out!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 22, 2006)

That was a textbook flying knee.  Led with the right and brought through the left - just like he was supposed to.  The real question is why didn't the other fighter move to the side as a fighter obviously charged in?

Beautiful to see.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow. Great move. Been watching Onk Bak, developing a new found level of respect for Muay Thai in general. The only thing that p****d me off were the stupid comments left by people after watching it. Had to bite my lip and not respond. Ho-hum. Once again though, sweet move.


----------



## Odin (Jul 24, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> That was a textbook flying knee. Led with the right and brought through the left - just like he was supposed to. The real question is why didn't the other fighter move to the side as a fighter obviously charged in?
> 
> Beautiful to see.


 
Text book??? I dont know about that,flying knees are for close quarters or closing distance I dont see how you'd have time to lift both knees??hmmm
 textbook jumping knee is one knee up.imo


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 24, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> Text book??? I dont know about that,flying knees are for close quarters or closing distance I dont see how you'd have time to lift both knees??hmmm
> textbook jumping knee is one knee up.imo


In Lethwei, the lead knee is to generate lift and distance, the rear knee is the striking knee.  As Muay Thai is a close cousin to Lethwei, I may have erroneously assumed they do it the same way.  Lead knee strikes from a distance are rather weak compared to rear knees due to loss of velocity.

Edit:  The left leg pushes off the floor, the right knee drives forward for lift and distance and the left knee (rear) drives through.  This was the third knee technique I ever learned after front knee and roundhouse knee - both off the back leg in close in / clinch  fighting


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2006)

I LIKE that move.

I'm gonna keep that one and use it.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 24, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> I LIKE that move.
> 
> I'm gonna keep that one and use it.



It's a great move, even if it winds up hitting the chest instead of the head it can literally collapse a lung or break the sternum - fight over.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2006)

Among the reasons I'm gonna keep it--it can be done with gross motor movement and accuracy is not critical to effectiveness.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 25, 2006)

When you practice this technique, try using a front rising knee and a roundhouse knee - they both work well. I think you'll like them. :ultracool


----------



## Jimi (Jul 25, 2006)

Knee strikes? I'll have to look into that. LOL. Looks like juggling a soccer ball. PEACE


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

i love knee strikes , my strongest offence (along with kicks) , i love flying knees even more , i cant wait to try this 1 at my gym  
that technique is overkill!   verkill:  :angel:


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 25, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Knee strikes? I'll have to look into that. LOL. Looks like juggling a soccer ball. PEACE


 
LMAO - yeah, you look into it!


----------



## Odin (Jul 26, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> In Lethwei, the lead knee is to generate lift and distance, the rear knee is the striking knee. As Muay Thai is a close cousin to Lethwei, I may have erroneously assumed they do it the same way. Lead knee strikes from a distance are rather weak compared to rear knees due to loss of velocity.
> 
> Edit: The left leg pushes off the floor, the right knee drives forward for lift and distance and the left knee (rear) drives through. This was the third knee technique I ever learned after front knee and roundhouse knee - both off the back leg in close in / clinch fighting


 
Oh right,I generally use the rear leg knee strike aswel as to kick off from it,it makes the move faster and easier to throw in a combination.
and adds more power since you dont have to switch wieght in mid-air.
I general think you shouldnt throw the knee if you are more then 1 meter away from your attacker.


----------



## Jimi (Jul 26, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> Oh right,I generally use the rear leg knee strike aswel as to kick off from it,it makes the move faster and easier to throw in a combination.
> and adds more power since you dont have to switch wieght in mid-air.
> I general think you shouldnt throw the knee if you are more then 1 meter away from your attacker.


 Odin, I agree, and I also have seen the knee thrown from a little farther away from an opponent than a meter. But that is a bit more of a Hail Mary kinda shot, your opponent must be dazed or out of it somehow for it to have a chance from that far out. I have seen that most people learn to knee from framed (Clinched) and free. A free knee has to travel just a little farther and the opponent may fall away after contact and you may still have to close tha gap so to speak unless he is already into the ropes. A framed knee in the clinch (Plum/Prum) is less likely to be seen and you can hold the opponent to kinda sandwich the striking force, but you still have to consider that your opponent may still grapple back and/or get his own knees in as well. All in all I am glad to learn about knees, the internet can be a great learning tool. PEACE


----------

